# 96 lionfish, 18 big black snapper, BIG trigger and 2 monster lobsters



## WhackUmStackUm

Gulf was flat on Tuesday 2/35. Water temp was around 64 degrees. Vis was about 40'. Zero current.

I'll post the lobster pics when I receive them from Andy.


----------



## dsar592

Dang nice haul right there!!!!!


----------



## jmunoz

Dang that's some good eating right there !

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Those are some studly black snapper.


----------



## aquatic argobull

That's awesome! Nice haul! You got all of these in natural bottom?


----------



## MrFish

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Those are some studly black snapper.


I was thinking the same thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore

NICE! Are those lion Fish getting bigger?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Lexcore said:


> NICE! Are those lion Fish getting bigger?


Yes, both bigger and more numerous.


----------



## Lexcore

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Yes, both bigger and more numerous.


Wow!  I think I need to get out my gear and get busy! They are looking bigger everytime I see them. WOW. Thank you for sharing WhackUmStackUm


----------



## coolbluestreak

Nice haul guys!
The two spots we were on last weekend didn't have near the number of lionfish that I was hoping to see, only wanted to see them because I was going to share them with a few ppl who think it'll kill ya to eat them.


----------



## Addict'd

Damn, way to stay after them! With all you guys are getting you should open a lionfish cafe!


----------



## skram

Nice work! Kill em all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

